

Ask News.YC: What features would you want in a news aggregator? - zitterbewegung

I'm currently designing a new news aggregator. I know it has been done before. Some of the features that are obvious I already know like rss, friending, voting, etc. I was wondering what else I should implement?
======
quizbiz
Give me a small collection of articles (just their linked titles) of the
newest updates about what people I know (as well as myself) are interested in.
Send that by email so it waits for me when I wake up.

A sliding scale of interests where, for example, I could give the business
articles at the New York Times and the market news articles from bloomberg a
very heavy weight, while giving valleywag articles a very low weight.

------
aaronblohowiak
"archive"/delete a story to not see it ever again. filters like gmail. better
yet, retrieve the associated stories that are linked to, and allow me to
filter based on that content. reddit's orange folders. that should be enough
to keep you busy for a while ;)

------
ScottWhigham
I'm happy with FeedDemon - I don't want things like friending, voting, etc.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Oh - I did think of one: de-duping. So many news feeds have duplicate
titles/syndicated content and it would be helpful to remove those except from
a "trusted" source.

